

Show HN: A simple way to sell your digital products and accept Bitcoin  - zferland
http://www.coinery.io/

======
rplnt
I hope you don't mind some feedback. The LEARN MORE button is visually broken
(I assume). When I want to learn more I don't actually learn more. I really
have no idea how your service works. Then there is the issue of non-existing
SSL which is a big no (even though it might not be needed for this service)
for any kind of payment provider. And of course the twitter login. Though I
understand you don't want to mess with your own account system.

~~~
gnaritas
SSL is unnecessary for accepting Bitcoin payments, there's no reason at all
for SSL to be used on this site.

~~~
icebraining
What if I MITM the site and replace the seller's address with mine?

~~~
zferland
that typically would be a concern, but our first version is built only with a
Coinbase integration, and all payments are handle through their merchant
services and their payment iframes. Once we implement our own payments we will
have to handle this appropriately.

~~~
icebraining
What if I replace the iFrame URL with an URL of a cloned page? How can the
user be sure that it's really Coinbase's form?

------
goldenmile
Looks good.. it seems to be doing something very similar to Coinbounce
[https://www.coinbounce.com/](https://www.coinbounce.com/) which is what i've
been using to sell a couple of stuff for Bitcoin

------
efesak
It is not working? or it is twitter login only? (i use
[http://satoshibox.com/](http://satoshibox.com/) working well so far, without
login or whatever)

~~~
zferland
yup, it is currently twitter login only, there will be other login options
soon of course. haven't seen satoshibox.com, they are keeping it nice and
simple

------
krrishd
A friend of mine built something similar:
[http://bitroad.io](http://bitroad.io)

